# Vinyl Corner Bead: Why? Where?



## Roaddoggie

I hear all kinds of opinions about vinyl outside corner bead; use it only in the bathroom, never use it, use it everywhere, glue and staple it, screw it, etc. Just where and why do you use it and how?


----------



## Dan_Watson

http://www.trim-tex.com/installation/General Installation Instructions.pdf


----------



## JMC1981

We only use it on arch areas or if someone wants bull nose corners. Even on the Bull nose we have basically switched over to the no-coat corner bead system. On everything else we strictly use the no-coat corner bead system. It costs a little more, takes a little more time, but in the end you're reducing the risk of failure by probably close to 90% in my opinion.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Vinyl beads are awesome!
Great for custom work.
Trim Tex offers so much in the way of custom drywall and bead work.
You're supposed to dry fit your piece, then use TrimTex spray against the drywall and then against the bead. Stick it on and firmly press the the bead into your corner and then use staples to help hold the bead into place until the glue sets. Thats how its done! Dont let anyone tell you differently. Dont ever use just staples! Always, Always spray!!
Vinyl beads rule!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Here's how to properly install a vinyl bead.


----------



## Snobnd

Flex bead does have it's place, here is a job I did last year using every trick I have learned.



On high traffic areas I clinched the metal comer bead - then paper taped the edges.

On the ceiling/soffit's I used flex....but I first coated the corner with mud - then placed the flex bead into the mud (and a few staples) 

Here is the project if you want to see what I had to deal with.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f18/first-big-job-year-96040/index2/



.


----------



## Bullnoz

Staple up and mud set bead video's

http://www.trim-tex.com/videos.html


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Here's how to properly install a vinyl bead.


Good video precision drywall

got this link from post above me:whistling http://www.trim-tex.com/videos.html

Just wondering if you have tried install with just mud, and putting some mud max (from trim-tex) in with the mud(no need for staples either). I gave up on the glue, gets all over the place. Even in your vid, the glue is running down the left corner. Then there are bead rollers too. Maybe try that line of products from trim-tex, and make a video on it.

See your a H&T man, and from Ontario:clap: which area:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Good video precision drywall
> 
> got this link from post above me:whistling http://www.trim-tex.com/videos.html
> 
> Just wondering if you have tried install with just mud, and putting some mud max (from trim-tex) in with the mud(no need for staples either). I gave up on the glue, gets all over the place. Even in your vid, the glue is running down the left corner. Then there are bead rollers too. Maybe try that line of products from trim-tex, and make a video on it.
> 
> See your a H&T man, and from Ontario:clap: which area:thumbsup:


Hey 2Buck! 
Thanks for the props on the video. My troweling was kind'a crappy on the bottom part of the bead. I ran out of mud! Didnt realize the bead had such a big reveal. Had to start stretching my mud when I was on film. lol. 
And no I dont suggest only holding the bead on with mud. Unless its a mud-set bead by Trim-Tex! 







Then you dont need glue or staples due to the little teeth which help create more grip against the drywall. I assume thats what you meant.
In which case yes I have used those.
They also work really well!
And ya bro. Hawk and Trowel all the way.
Sudbury, Ontario.


----------



## Mudshark

*Sudbury Saturday Nite*

Sudbury Saturday Nite

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw7rzpvDvS0


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mudshark said:


> Sudbury Saturday Nite
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw7rzpvDvS0


Haha! Oh Dear God....
How did I not see that coming!
How the heck did you find that from Nanaimo Ken!? haha


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Oh Dear God....
> How did I not see that coming!
> How the heck did you find that from Nanaimo Ken!? haha


Sudbury:thumbup: I went down in the big Nickle mine when I was age 10

Not to go off subject, but I will:whistling

you do good video work, you know how to edit and stuff like that. Guys over at DWT would kill for vids on how to run the Bazooka. Someone who can show things step by step.

Sorry for going off subject, but check out that mud max from trim-tex. PM them, maybe they will send you a few samples. they did for me. It's meant to put a super bond between the vinyl bead and mud. Their words, not mine...... but it does work, really good:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Sudbury:thumbup: I went down in the big Nickle mine when I was age 10
> 
> Not to go off subject, but I will:whistling
> 
> you do good video work, you know how to edit and stuff like that. Guys over at DWT would kill for vids on how to run the Bazooka. Someone who can show things step by step.
> 
> Sorry for going off subject, but check out that mud max from trim-tex. PM them, maybe they will send you a few samples. they did for me. It's meant to put a super bond between the vinyl bead and mud. Their words, not mine...... but it does work, really good:thumbsup:


lol! Oddly enough, I've lived here my whole life and I dont think I ever went down into the big nickle...lol.
I did work underground for a bit though!
Hmm...maybe I will upload a bazooka vid...
Its been a few years since I've ran with it though..
It feel over and something got kinked..
I need to have the head rebuilt or fixed..
Im gonna keep the videos coming thats for sure.
Im gonna put Myron Ferguson out of business! lol
Who the heck wears Khaki's for demonstration videos!?
With a dress shirt tucked into his pants. haha.
Political puppet for the masses.
I wanna do real reviews on products.


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> Sudbury:thumbup: I went down in the big Nickle mine when I was age 10
> 
> Not to go off subject, but I will:whistling
> 
> you do good video work, you know how to edit and stuff like that. Guys over at DWT would kill for vids on how to run the Bazooka. Someone who can show things step by step.
> 
> Sorry for going off subject, but check out that mud max from trim-tex. PM them, maybe they will send you a few samples. they did for me. It's meant to put a super bond between the vinyl bead and mud. Their words, not mine...... but it does work, really good:thumbsup:



And maybe you can tell him how you got your free TapeTech T shirt.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> And maybe you can tell him how you got your free TapeTech T shirt.


Sure, just post their logo in your signiture, they really love that:whistling


----------



## What If

2buckcanuck said:


> Sure, just post their logo in your signiture, they really love that:whistling


Are you going to tell them the rest of the story, or do we have to link to your 'conversation' with TT at DWT? :jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Free shirts eh!?
Hmm.....So what do I have to do? lol


----------



## skillman

I love vinyl corner beads spray it and wall and done. There just as strong as metal i think. No rust thow compound in wet areas. And when you run your trowel along it you dont hit metal seams and chip your trowel when they dont meet while.


----------



## Collin

2buckcanuck said:


> Sudbury:thumbup: I went down in the big Nickle mine when I was age 10
> 
> 
> Sorry for going off subject, but check out that mud max from trim-tex. PM them, maybe they will send you a few samples. they did for me. It's meant to put a super bond between the vinyl bead and mud. Their words, not mine...... but it does work, really good:thumbsup:


are you using mud-set bead or just the reg bead with mud max, can you use fast set with the mud max to install the bead, what bead rollers are using


----------



## Roaddoggie

I was at a supply house on Friday, and ran into a real nice Structus rep 
(No Coat, etc) in the parking lot. He had a few boxes of Hydrotrim, the water activated glue on corner bead, in his truck, and ended up giving me a few sticks when I asked him about it. It looks like it should go on faster and straighter than regular vinyl. I'm going to try it this week.


----------

